# Nightmare Mafia



## Coloursfall (Dec 4, 2011)

The shades of night are hard to distinguish from the dark days in the Nightmare, but the shadows thicken fast, covering the entire world with a choking darkness. The Nightmares all retreat to their own realms to wait, but all is not still in the Nightmare's Night - shapes twist through the undergrowth, flitter through the air... Even now, the Nightmares plot, and teh Dreamers do their best to not be caught...

*All Roles* are out - you have *36 hours* from when this was posted to send in your night actions.​

_
For reference:_

Rules:

-You may talk out of thread, though I wish to see a record of this if you do.
-The First Night will last 36 hours, and all days and nights after 24, though extensions may be award. Modkills may be handed out for inactivity.
-You have two Abstains.
-In normal mafia terms, the Dreamers are 'mafia' while the Nightmares are 'town' factions.

Who's Who:

Oedipus Felix - Chief Zackrai
Wild Spark - LS99
Cry Havoc – MysticMoon 
Clockwork Conscience - Mai
Bound Son - Coroxn
Shattered Dreams - エル.
The Smile - DarkAura
Primal Fury - Wargle
Barbed Wire Seraph - RK-9
Gehangte - Mawile
Twofold Malice - ole_schooler
Battered Angel - Phantom
Pinned Radiance - Newton
Blood Ties - Metallica Fanboy


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

*DAY ONE*

The thin, pale light of morning in the nightmare comes after what seems like a long time, casting eerie shadows over the twisted landscapes, and sending the lesser monsters into hiding. but the Nightmares themselves all emerge after a little while, blinking in the bright sunlight, which they know does not last long, soon giving way to the Dark Day, and then Night again. 

One of their number is missing. The Nightmares split up to search for her, heads lowered as they scan the dark grass, twisted trees, and rubble-strewn streets. The Nightmares know this place better than anyone else could, but finding their missing one could prove difficult.

The Barbed-Wire Seraph finds her first, and rounds the call to return to the Crux of the nightmare. The others gather quickly, and lower their gazes with an odd amount of respect as the Roma man carries the still body of the Smile into the square, and places her on the cobble ground.  Her eyes are shut and her face is calm - the only thing proving that she is gone is a ring of bruises around her neck.

A chill wind picks up, making the Nightmares shiver. A dark presence is lurking somewhere...

*The Smile (DarkAura) is dead. She was Innocent. You have 24 Hours.*

Abstains: 2/2

(feel free to try and RP if you like!)


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

Aw, that's sad!  She was always so happy, so kind, _so much fun to play with_,  and now she's gone.  _I guess I can't be too mad at the Seraph; he may have found her, but she lacks the...distinctive marks he usually gives.  _But who would do such a thing?  Such an act of violence..._seems almost primal..._


----------



## Wargle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

(My RP persona will be a true primal form of a human, all formality gone and replaced with wild instinct, obsessed with killing.)

A lone nightmare sat in the corner, away from the others. One of the tribe members was dead, were they gonna eat him? Were they? She hoped they did! That was how life worked. One creature dies to feed another. In turn they would all die and feed one more organism. "Kill?" she asked, "We kill?"


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

The scarred girl walks up to the area of the meeting.

"0h n0, I hadn't expected that any0ne w0uld die! It seems like such a shame, she appeared t0 be a kind-hearted s0ul... I had been l00king t0 befriend s0me0ne wh0 wasn't 0ne 0f my gh0sts, but it seems that I have a new gh0stly friend instead........"


----------



## .... (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

"Since when have we been allowed to kill?" the Gehangte whispers, rubbing his neck subconsciously. After all, he'd seen it before when he was studying at his university. He had, under the influence of the Third Reich, inflicted bruises much like those. 

He shuddered and lowered his hand to his side.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

_Silly doctor, you've always been able to kill; where do you think the ghosts come from?  The half-blind knows the truth of that._


----------



## Coroxn (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

*D-dead? But who...who could do such a thing?

Has...

Has anyone seen anything suspicious? Detected one among us who would strike their own kind down? Someone who seems like us, but upon closer inspection...*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

A small grimace formed on Tyri's face as she looked on from the edge of the crowd.

_Perhaps... perhaps she's free now... But... why her? Why now?_

"Does - does anyone know who could have done this?" she whispered softly.

((Agghhh RPing this stuff is hard.))


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

((giving a* 24 hr extension* because _you guys need to actually do stuff too_))


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

"Does anyone else think it's weird Metallica Fanboy hasn't said anything yet?" I said, finally speaking up. "Usually he would have at least /said/ something by now. Doesn't anyone else think it's a little out of character?"


----------



## .... (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

"...one would think so. It's terribly unusual for him to not speak up by now."


----------



## Mai (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

The Nightmare blinked. _Silence of this sort is uncharacteristic. Possibly this means that the woman is mafia.

Perhaps this means the woman is simply uninterested, or has nothing to say. However, the woman, if not one of us, is a virus and must be eliminated... before the woman infects us any more.

The Smile was an odd sort of target,_ it concluded. _It is likely that the girl was chosen for her role--however, that seems likely to be alien and therefore would be avoided for killing or lynching. She could also have mastered a cult, however.

The woman needs to speak up. Yet it is just as probable we have nothing to fear..._

*Abstain.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

I mean, I don't want to call anyone a murderer, but we should do something.  *Newton* has been awfully quiet.  _And I don't like playing with them._


----------



## Wargle (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

The girl in tatters sat in the corner. She didn't know these names they were throwing out, but agreed with one.

*MF*


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> I mean, I don't want to call anyone a murderer, but we should do something.  *Newton* has been awfully quiet.  _And I don't like playing with them._


The creepy girl helpfully pointed out the Nightmare who called itself Newton.



Newton said:


> A small grimace formed on Tyri's face as she looked on from the edge of the crowd.
> 
> _Perhaps... perhaps she's free now... But... why her? Why now?_
> 
> ...


"0bvi0usly, this 'Newt0n' pers0n is standing right here. She has, th0ugh quietly, sp0ken recently. And just plain n0t liking s0me0ne is n0 gr0unds f0r a lynch," she argued.

When she was little, the girl had always wanted to be a defence attorney. She had spent countless hours enacting various cases helpfully provided by the spirits. Some of them were actual cases, usually ones which had led to the death or great unhappines of the prosecuted, and, when re-enacted in a Not Guilty resolution, often resulted in the affected spirit coming to terms with death and moving on to the afterlife.

Suddenly aware that she had drawn attention to herself, she shrank back to the rear of the group of Nightmares, hiding herself behind a disfigured tree.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

"I'm sorry... I'll try not to be so quiet..." Tyri replied, afraid that the boy would turn against her.

"Many others... haven't spoken yet. I don't think we can know yet."

*abstain*


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh, I am sorry.  I overlooked you.  I have trouble listening _but not as much as a little bird full of pins_.  I do think we should do something, though.  Perhaps *MF* could tell us what happened.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Nightmare Mafia [DAY 1]*

The discussion is rather slow on the first day, which quickly lapses by, despite seeming to be longer than normal. The Nightmares hiss and argue and talk about who is suspiciously absent, but all in all they cannot come to a conclusion, for now.

The Vote is a *Tie* - you do not use up an Abstain for this, but no-one has died.

You have *24 Hours* for night actions.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 11, 2011)

The night is a tense one, the Nightmares lurking in their hidden places, wary and wondering who or what is wandering in the pitch darkness. There are sounds in the night, voices too faint to be made out, the sounds of movement, mechanical sounds, and then, finally just before dawn, a scream.

When the light breaks, the Nightmares emerge, a few gazing forlornly at the body of The Smile from the night before, laying next to the shattered fountain in the square. The search for the one who screamed begins.

After no longer than a few minutes, a feline yowl rings out at ear-splitting volume, and the Nightmares rush to the source. Oedipus Felix is perched on a roof of one of the run-down buildings, just above the body of Pinned Radiance.

She is propped gently against a wall, her wings spread out against the bricks, legs straight and arms at her sides. her eyes are shut and she looks fairly peaceful. All of the pins in her body have been yanked out and lay in a bloody pile a few feet from the body, and she seems to have bled out from the holes they left. 

Whoever did it left a word written on her bare chest in the blood from the wound there.

'Sorry.'

*Pinned Radiance (Newton) is dead. She was Nightmare (Innocent)-Aligned. You have 24 Hours.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 11, 2011)

Well.  That's, um, kind of unexpected.  She seemed...more innocent than that. 

_Goes to show those calling for peace are the true heartless ones. I don't suppose *Mai* would care to defend herself?  She called for abstention as well._


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 11, 2011)

((whoops sorry. The 'Nightmare' Alignment is the innocents!! Sounds like I was unclear there. Mafia would be 'Dreamer'.))


----------



## Mai (Dec 11, 2011)

<_Must I explain this to you?_> Turning to the child, the one who had accused it, the Nightmare began its explanation. <_We are all Nightmares here, or at least all of the truly innocent ones are. While it may be probable that this was a pure slip, I must beg to differ--assuming you are not a Dreamer than you would know well enough that being one of us becomes you as an innocent. While I remember confusing games on their own, remembering whether you are for the general populace's destruction is a rather intuive thing. Forgetting your own alignment is a bit much to believe, and if you recall your alignment then piecing together the name of your alignment is not too difficult.

And, on top of that, you began with an accusation; several. "Seems almost primal?" Well, while I do despise my other half it is unlikely that this was meant genuinely. Next you had accused Newton, admittedly on causes of silence, but when their alignment flipped today it seems that their quiet was not due to intent to harm. And, as you could see, they had spoken--rather softly, the girl should have spoken up more--just a short while earlier. And afterward you accused Metallica Fanboy (however, I will give you the dues of not starting the lynch); generally regarded as experienced; can be quite helpful; most likely a bomb or unsafe to kill as a Dreamer. We had little leads other than inactivity, however when there were others I must wonder.

Mistaken votes are often; however I feel that this may not be one. Defend yourself, *ole_schooler.*>_

((Wow I'm terrible at this. Oh well.))


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 11, 2011)

Would you rather do nothing, and abstain?  Fine, suspect me if you must, but I would call on those that do nothing, on those that claim their goals are "amoral" and "just," and call them out as the Dreamers here.  You claim to hate your other half, Mai, but take no move against them.  I even offer you an opening, and you repay me with suspicion?  Remind me not to help you out again, Dreamer.

_And by "innocent," I meant I thought Newton was a Dreamer, and against us.  What kind of terror can you raise by being unable to move?  I was surprised by her Nightmare status.  A poor move on the Dreamer's part, as had they killed someone else, I would still have called for her death, and they would be one more step ahead._


----------



## Phantom (Dec 12, 2011)

_GONE! MY SMILE, MY SMILE! WHY?! _

_Must they take everything? ALONE! ALONE! ALONE! I failed in my revenge! I failed! _

She sat outside the group of Nightmares that crowded the newest catastrophe. Her mind buzzing. The one true thing keeping her steady was gone. Now she was nothing, useless. Not that she'd been useful in the first place. Now, with her other half gone, she was nothing. Literally half of what she was. 

Now they all point fingers at each other, calling each other 'Dreamer'. Would more death solve this? Is it ever an option? NO! THEY WILL PAY FOR KILLING THEM. PAY WITH THEIR USELESS LIVES!

She listened to the voices chatter away, but one stood out. Accusing *ole_schooler* of being Dreamer. Mai made sense. At least as much sense can be found in this mess.


----------



## Light (Dec 17, 2011)

Search search search, sort. Analyze. Re-sort. Clues. Hidden. Disregard the rest. There! A string! A train of thought that could lead somewhere, a means to an end! A light in the thicket! "Mawile. Are you the doctor? Do you heal every night?"


----------



## .... (Dec 17, 2011)

"...in a way. You see, I try to save people and sometimes it works, sometimes it fails. It's rather sad."


----------



## Mai (Dec 18, 2011)

_<By fail, do you mean it is ineffective or deadly? If you're one of the sort with a 50/50 heal or kill, probability does not favor us every time; I believe it's safer not to take unnecessary chances in that situation.>_


----------



## .... (Dec 18, 2011)

"It means that sometimes I am blocked from healing."


----------



## Light (Dec 18, 2011)

"That's rather... convenient."


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 27, 2011)

Spark frowns at the lack of activity.

"S0, what are we d0ing t0day? Are we Abstaining? Lynching? This is really getting rather b0ring with0ut anything g0ing 0n."


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 27, 2011)

((whups))

The night is coming quickly, the fat, shining moon in the Nightmare rising. There is a hasty vote, and then a name comes up - Twofold Malice will die tonight. Two figures loom up over the small Nightmare - Gehangte and the Barbed Wire Seraph's metal extensions creak to life, ready to hold the Nightmare down to present him to the coreof their world for judgment. The Seraph lashes out with his steel wings, binding the arms and writhing tentacles of the condemned behind his back, while the massive clawed spider legs of Gehangte carried him at the head of the gruesome parade of remaining Nightmares.

He was carried through the broken landscape, all the while smirking. He may not have won, but they would see. 

Soon enough, they reached the Hart, the being revered by the Nightmares as their creator, the source of the dark power that helped them rise. Not so much a creature as a fixture of the landscape, the Hart was a twisted pillar of flesh, bones protruding like branches and a great mass of spiked tentacles curled at the base. The massive skull of an ancient stag with massive, curling antlers serves as a 'face' of sorts, eye sockets spewing smoke.

Twofold Malice was presented to the beast, who twitched with anticipation for the kill.

He turned to the others. 

"So this is what I get." he said, steadily, though for once uncertainty, almost fear was creeping into that normally arrogant voice. "I try to protect you, flush out the intruders, and you choose to kill me. Do you just hate my honesty? Hate me for calling every single one of you sods out? Whatever." he spit, "I'm not the one who needs saving. I'm fine. The rest of you lot can stay here and rot in your own sorrows for all I care." He went silent, his frame shaking slightly, but he faced the beast with a steely expression.

The Hart's tentacles shivered and rose, wrapping about Twofold Malice, squeezing him tight to the flesh of the pillar, blood pooling at the base of the pillar. His screams were muffled by the pulsing flesh, but were still enough to make even the spider-legged Gehangte cringe. When the beast was done, it dropped the now-lifeless body, broken and bloody, before going still except for the smoke from its eyes.

*Twofold Malice (ole_schooler) is dead. He was Nightmare (Innocent) - Aligned. You have 24 Hours for Night Actions.*


----------

